# Doe/Spike Bow Hunt and any hogs you want



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

So I have a place I own on the North end of Grimes county. I need some help to set a bridge across a creek, setup the feeders and do some cleaning around the camp. Maybe a days worth of work. (BTW the bridge is just for an atv, and I am using an old prebuilt deck for it. Just need help getting it there and unloading it.)

The plan would be we go out second weekend in September. Take care of the work over the weekend. Maybe sit and have a few beers. Set up for a bow hunt for some hogs. Then we would go back in October and just hunt for does or spikes. 

If a father son want to help out, you could hunt the Youth Season with your son too during rifle the last weekend in October.

Basically, I am asking for some labor in exchange for hunting. So if you are good family oriented people and are willing to put in a little labor for a place to hunt for a doe/spike and hogs over a couple weekends then let me know. BTW, Grimes is a buck only county except during Thanksgiving and Bow season. We have lots of does on my place and need to take a few down so I am not saying it is a guarantee, but with this rain, it is about as good as it is going to get up their. My place isn't big, less than 100 acres, but has lots of movement.

Anyone need any more information or interested shoot me a pm. There is no power or water out there. So we would be hanging out Grizzly Adams style. I do have some camp trailers to sleep in so no tents.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

give me .a call if you still need help me and the wife would b happy to help she is a great helper and trying to stick her first deer i dont have to take any game ill work and let her have mine 8326939823


----------

